# Power Tool Storage - Preferences?



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

Assuming you are a DIYer and so your tools are not in the back of a truck or van, how do you store your power tools - corded and cordless.

I have an increasing number of tools, sawzall corded and cordless, three drills, circular saw, angle grinder, sander, palm nailer, heat gun, torch, impact driver, jigsaw, rotary hammer...and more. Some have boxes some don't.

I am looking for a better way to store them, and make them more accessible, sometimes putting in boxes and organizing the power cords and put the tools on a shelf is a bit of a pain.

I thought of taking one shelf in my garage and use hole saws to cut holes sized for different tools so I can put them away like gun in a holster. Not sure.

Then I saw the lanyard system from Ryobi, but of course, I don't have any of this brand, most of mine are Bosch, Ridgid and Makita.










This seems pretty nice and neat for cordless tools. Any thoughts? Would love to hear other creative ways for power tool storage. I saw some power tool holders designed for pegboards, but not sure it's a good idea for heavy stuff.


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

Another idea?


----------



## VIPlumber (Aug 2, 2010)

For work most of my corded power tools have hard cases and the cordless are in tools bags. They all stay in my work truck and the all batteries have their own tool bag & come inside with me every night, right by the front door.

My other tools not necessary for my trade are stored on mini rack systems I picked up from Costco a few years back along with whatever other junk I can fit on there.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

i work in the renovation sector mostly with the occasional custom new home or commercial project.. my tasks change from day to day so i never know what im going to be doing. 

i always keep a toolbox on wheels in the truck which holds my circ saw, recip, jig saw and cordless hammer drill. theres also a toolbag with all my siding tools, a kit with general carpentry hand tools and one of my impact drivers.. when its time to trim a house i keep another toolbox on wheels which holds my clamps, 4 trim guns, sanders, oscilating tool among other drill bits.. also another toolbox which holds my compact impact driver and drill, a couople different sets of drill bits geard towards finish carpentry along with many hand tools. and at home there are a few more tool bags and boxes of not so commonly used hand tools and spares of things, not to mentin a few other rarely used power tools


----------



## Firehawk734 (Mar 12, 2008)

I covered the entire back wall of my garage with pegboard, from ceiling to floor. I hang everything there.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I use one of these in my equipment trailer and it's loaded from top to bottom with heavy items and it's never failed me yet.


----------

